# Demon Thread



## P. Novak (Apr 27, 2006)

sorry about making so many threads guys, i thought id just start fresh.
These ones will only consist of natural sunlight. Unless im taking nightly pictures.

Aphonopelma seemanni - 4" Female











Grammostola rosea - 4" Female(Gravid, mated 3-28-06)
















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens - 2.75" unsexed











*New Additions(3-21-06)*
Citharischius crawshayi - 3" unsexed











Eucratoscelus pachypus - 3.5" Female











Grammostola aureostriata - 5" unsexed
















P.imperator - 6" & 7" Females home(Rehoused, due to pinhead invasion)






Enjoy


----------



## Sof (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice collection, I also like the tank setup.


----------



## Endugu (Apr 29, 2006)

these are out side?

if so WATCH OUT FOR BIRDS THEY WILL EAT YOUR Ts THEY LOVE EM 

freid lost his T to a bird thats all sure youll b fine nice pics by te way:clap:


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 29, 2006)

If a bird would attack one of my ts while a photo session outdoor... I would capture her and start torture session with my _Theraphosa blondi_


----------



## Cerbera (Apr 29, 2006)

*Looking forward to seeing that...*

Do please post the video of you leaping majestically through the air attempting to catch a bird outside !


----------



## bodar (Apr 29, 2006)

> Do please post the video of you leaping majestically through the air attempting to catch a bird outside !


LOL that is so funny, i wanna see it to


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2006)

haha that does sound very funny, if that happens DO IT AND RECORD IT!!! 
Anyways all these pics or taken on my porch, in their cages.


----------



## Aragorn (Apr 29, 2006)

I like your Costa Rican zebra tarantula!  Pretty nice spider!  Mine is a little smaller.


----------



## Tarantula (Apr 29, 2006)

Endugu said:
			
		

> these are out side?
> 
> if so WATCH OUT FOR BIRDS THEY WILL EAT YOUR Ts THEY LOVE EM
> 
> freid lost his T to a bird thats all sure youll b fine nice pics by te way:clap:


then he must have left the spider outside... If you are next to the enclosure yhe bird will be to afraid to attack...


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2006)

*NEW MOLTS*
Grammostola aureostriata - 2" to 2.75" (3-27-06)


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2006)

Aragorn said:
			
		

> I like your Costa Rican zebra tarantula!  Pretty nice spider!  Mine is a little smaller.


hey ya nice! They are very beautiful! but i can see yours doesnt try to bite you. Mines a Meanie.


----------



## Aragorn (Apr 29, 2006)

They're pretty skittish and for the most part they are more bluff.  You just have to how to handle them.  I've handle all the docile species (rose hair, zebra, and pink toe), and they are all the same.  You just have to know how and don't be afraid.  I've pick up one of my rose hair that seem to want to bite me, but she didn't.  And I was pretty rough her, too.  Just make sure you don't approach her to aggressively from the front when she rears up!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks, i know how to handle Ts, its just this one runs or threat poses, and i dont hold her because i dont want her to run and fall to her death(its happened before, but she survived) not because im afraid of getting bit. Thanks though, more pictures soon.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice!! Your KB looks pretty nice!!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 29, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> Very nice!! Your KB looks pretty nice!!


Thank you, I cant wait till it grows up! These are by Far my favorite Species!


----------



## Endugu (Apr 29, 2006)

Aragorn said:
			
		

> They're pretty skittish and for the most part they are more bluff.  You just have to how to handle them.  I've handle all the docile species (rose hair, zebra, and pink toe), and they are all the same.  You just have to know how and don't be afraid.  I've pick up one of my rose hair that seem to want to bite me, but she didn't.  And I was pretty rough her, too.  Just make sure you don't approach her to aggressively from the front when she rears up!


 lol its true my rosie likes it up the but lol


----------



## P. Novak (May 4, 2006)

Some new pictures that i took during maintance..

I thought this one had some interesting lighting...






and this one... its last molt was 12/28/05 almost 5 months without shedding, strange! Its only .75" and its finally in premolt! Oh and its a Lasiodora parahybana.


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2006)

Well today was feeding night, and since it was dark these are taken with flash.

Grammostola aureostriata - 5" Unsexed mmm this one is munching on 2 crix










Aphonopelma seemanni - 4" Female She is also munching on a couple of crix in her little den





One of my Pandinus Imperators Decided to go Hunt today, the other was munching on crix in its burrow.










Lasiodora parahybana - .75" to 1"-1.25"


----------



## TheNatural (May 5, 2006)

Hi Demonhunter,

You have nice "babies" there  
Goog pics also!


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2006)

hey thanks, Im still working on my tanks with live plants, i have my windows open about 4 hours or so throught out the day, is that enough sunlight for all the plants? I have them in flower pots with a bit of gravel at the the bottom of the pots then peat moss, and then the pot is dug into the peatmoss in the Ts enclosre.


----------



## TheNatural (May 5, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> hey thanks, Im still working on my tanks with live plants, i have my windows open about 4 hours or so throught out the day, is that enough sunlight for all the plants? I have them in flower pots with a bit of gravel at the the bottom of the pots then peat moss, and then the pot is dug into the peatmoss in the Ts enclosre.


Plants need light to produce their "food". And their lives depend much more on the light cycle (day/night) than ours, so I think 4 hours of light are not enought.


----------



## P. Novak (May 5, 2006)

So what if i opened my blinds when i wake up, 6:15am till nightfall which is at around 8pm here, which is about 20 hours?


----------



## TheNatural (May 6, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> So what if i opened my blinds when i wake up, 6:15am till nightfall which is at around 8pm here, which is about 20 hours?


Thats exactly what I do!


----------



## P. Novak (May 6, 2006)

Well heres some pics of my "long time no see" Haplopelma lividum in her new enclosure.
















Enjoy!


----------



## Ewok (May 6, 2006)

Your cobalt has some really nice color, how big is she?


----------



## P. Novak (May 6, 2006)

thanks, she is currently at 4"


----------



## P. Novak (May 7, 2006)

Heres my "soon to be mother" Grammostola rosea having a small snack











Well some of my Ts really werent happy to see me today

Phormictopus cancerides






Eucratoscelus pachypus


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 7, 2006)

Cerbera said:
			
		

> Do please post the video of you leaping majestically through the air attempting to catch a bird outside !



I left my cricket cage outside, and I saw  two sparrows that would jump in the cage and take the crickets one by one. They showed no fear. It was hilarious.


----------



## lucanidae (May 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that your Rosea is getting bigger.  Any signs of eggsac yet?  How's the male, still with you?


----------



## P. Novak (May 7, 2006)

lucanidae said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that your Rosea is getting bigger.  Any signs of eggsac yet?  How's the male, still with you?


No signs of sac yet, but im sure shell drop one in a month or two, Yes the male is still with me and mean as hell! Haha he got aggressive after i seperated him from her on their second mating. Do you think i should mate them one more time to be sure?


----------



## P. Novak (May 7, 2006)

Just some New pics after being rehoused.
Phormictopus cancerides


----------



## P. Novak (May 10, 2006)

Here are some new pics..
Grammostola rosea






Grammostola aureostriata











Aphonopelma seemanni











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens











Pandinus Imperator and thier new home(after a pinhead invasion)


----------



## ShadowBlade (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics! Man, I sure wish my G. aeriostriata was that big, darn thing takes forever to grow!!


----------



## P. Novak (May 11, 2006)

thanks shadow! I have 2! =D one 5" and one 2.75" im hoping they both turn out opposite sexes.


----------



## P. Novak (May 11, 2006)

Brachypelma vagans in premolt. Current size is 1.75", and last molt was 3/18/06


----------



## P. Novak (May 12, 2006)

Aphonopelma seemanni





Grammostola rosea (hopefully gonna lay a sac soon, look at the webbing shes starting to do)





*New Molts*
Brachypelma albopilosum - 1.5" to 1.75" (3/9/06)





Pterinochilus murinus - 3.5" to 4" (3/7/06)


----------



## P. Novak (May 15, 2006)

New Molt
Brachypelma Vagans - 1.75" to 2.5"


----------



## CedrikG (May 15, 2006)

Some lovely enclosure in there my friend


----------



## P. Novak (May 16, 2006)

thanks kirdec!
I caught two more huge female Latrodectus Hesperus!
Here is a Hogna radiata i caught yesterday, its pretty big! first picture shows size comprison with a quater(25 cents), second shes taking down a lobster roach.


----------



## CedrikG (May 16, 2006)

I would pay for those little cuties ... you find then in your garden :wall:


----------



## P. Novak (May 16, 2006)

Which ones? lol no i had to go out into this field behind our neighborhood, we walked along this white wall following it moving stuff looking in cracks, and we were really only searching for L.hesperus but we saw this huge H.radiata sitting on the wall so we just had to catch it.


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 16, 2006)

cool spiders!!  i found a little wolf spider with an egg sac near by..wolf spiders are all over florida.   i especially like the jumper! been looking for some phidippus, but no luck so far.

ps congrats on all the molts!


----------



## P. Novak (May 17, 2006)

Thanks! I didnt even know i had any around here till i got lucky and found one! 


Do pictures not load up when you view my thread? Please let me know


----------



## P. Novak (May 17, 2006)

look who laid a sac...


----------



## P. Novak (May 18, 2006)

*New Molt*
(5-10-06) 1" to 1.25"






*New Arrivals* 
18 juvies of...


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2006)

Feeding pic, i believe ever single C.vitattus had a roach of its own.





Growing up...it finally figured out what those hairs are used for on its rump..


----------



## xgrafcorex (May 19, 2006)

ha yea my vagans is the only t i've seen flick hairs so far.  i have another brachy coming up though..i'll see how that one is when its older.


----------



## Scorp guy (May 19, 2006)

pretty cool dude. nice vagans, ur tarantulas are allll fat! lol, let them run around on a treadmill, thattl get em going.


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2006)

@ xgrafcorex - haha same here! it use to be so nice! Whats the size of your vagans? Oh and really what kind of brachy? 

@ Scorp_Lver - Thanks. I feed them alot!  actually i dont feed them alot i feed em one big roach, but they cant burn it off fast enough.

Shes showing signs of motherhood!!   First time ever she has given me a threat pose...


----------



## Scorp guy (May 19, 2006)

wow, u know a lot for your age, paul  already breeding and sexing:clap:


----------



## P. Novak (May 19, 2006)

ha thanks spencer! i have pleanty of time on my hands so i just read and read. It actually isnt that complicated, just ask questions to things you dont understand.


----------



## Scorp guy (May 19, 2006)

ur almost at 2,000 posts......take a break rofl   but tis good to read up on tarantulas as much as possible, ahhh i remember when i first found arachnoboards  when i got my S. subspinipes i stayed up all night more than just a "few times" reading every last post i could find on them...and here i am now, with two of them, and 2 african yellowlegs :drool:


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2006)

ya i remember when i got my first Ts. I loved it! Now i have 19 and 20 scorpions!


----------



## P. Novak (May 20, 2006)

mmm..lobster roaches











Hanging out..


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

Nightly feeding... some wouldnt eat and some i couldnt get pictures of, heres the ones that did eat and i was able to get pictures of.

all 18 had a cricket.


----------



## Scorp guy (May 21, 2006)

how many of those vitatus thinger do you have    communal huh? whered you get them?


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

Scorp_Lver said:
			
		

> how many of those vitatus thinger do you have    communal huh? whered you get them?


haha, i have 18 at the momment all living happy together. i got them from another member on these boards, great guy too!


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2006)

woke up last night to find her munching on a couple of crickets.


----------



## P. Novak (May 24, 2006)

Just some new pictures and updates.






Newly molted..






look at the webbing... should be dropping a sac anyday now..


















2 sacs...


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey everyone, since my last post on here, ive had 10 Ts molt.
Ill have pictures later.
Sadly, my pregnant G.rosea shed, mating will have to be done again.


----------



## Endora (Jun 23, 2006)

this is the first time i see your thread and WOW. you have some amazing pictures and sp. Looking forward to seeing those new pics.


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 3, 2006)

Alright here are some pics....

Before and After molt





















5th Molt in my care.. now around 3"











A very slow grower!! Went from 2.75" to 3" in the first molt in my care, lost a leg too. 





















2nd Molt in my care, might be male =/. None the less, starting to get those gorgeous colors.


----------



## Endora (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice nice nice !!!


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 3, 2006)

One of my favorite sp., shes pretty mad at me.











Sadly this fella might be a male, 2nd molt in my care and is almost at the 3" mark.





















My gravid female shed and mating will be done again in the future, her colors are beautiful though.





















I love watching them grow up. Right now, its in premolt again. Should shed anyday now.











These two are new. I have two regalis's. This is the larger one at 3".


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 3, 2006)

Munching on a cricket, already showing the adult colors at 1.75"











This was exciting all 4 of my P.cancerides' shed over a week. Here is my biggest female. She kind got mad when i took away her old clothes.


























A little midnight snack..


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 3, 2006)

love that cancerides.


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks, here are some recently taken pictures...


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jul 17, 2006)

This thread is amazing, back to top with it!


----------



## P. Novak (Jul 21, 2006)

hey Rottweil, thanks! 

Will have new pics soon..


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jul 24, 2006)

You have a lot of great t's and scorps demon. Great pictures i especially like the shot of the comunal setup for the centruroides vitattus


----------

